# 71 Pickup, Odd starting problem



## Massief (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll make this as brief as I can. Complete engine rebuild in '09, ran like a top for 3+ years. On a trip in the mountains, noticed "running out of gas" behavior on long grades. Fuel pump was failing and has been fixed. The problem is since the repeated "running out of gas" episodes, it has been very hard starting (when cold). The only way I can get it to start is to set timing waaay advanced. Then the only way it will run decent is to put timing back where it was. My guess is the timing chain slipped a tooth on the cam. Does that sound reasonable?


----------

